# Sour Diesel



## j99jm (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard a lot on this forum about this strain.  Where are you guys/gals getting these from?


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

We have it in NY. Some of these names I bet are just made up so people buy it from you. I'm prolly gonna do that and name my crop like "turtle wax with carnuba wax" or something like that. LOL


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 26, 2007)

i picked up a sour diesel clone at my local dispencery but i will say this... the sour diesel plant that i have isn't doing so well... it was vegging under florescents and now its under my hps and its taking along time to get used to the switch... its a very very unstable plant in my opinion... any little change in the atmosphere and it gets all wacked out... but it is pretty nice and pungent smelling... peace..


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 26, 2007)

you have to make the adjustment of light slowly


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

I just bought a clone of sour diesel out here in cali.  you just have to get a healthy one.  i have my vegging for 2-3 weeks now.  I am switching to 12/12 lighting this weekend.  I am doing all with four 4' T12 flours.  3050 lumens each.  about 12,000 total.  it is doing very well.  about 8 in now.  

take a look.  it is the bottom left one

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18931


----------



## Vegs (Oct 27, 2007)

I would be curious what strain or hybrid this Sour Diesel really is.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

you could take cuts off this strain hermie 1 of them, collect the male pollen off the balls to pollenate ANOTHR CLONE FROM THE SAME MOTHER. and get the genetics in the bank for a constant supply off the stuff, if its that good. plus this is how you get female seeds. not by doing once tho, i think its something like 85% female off doing it once, but if you repeat this a few times with the same genetics then you can almost guarantee females. (sorry for getting OFF TOPIC)

85


----------



## tcbud (Oct 27, 2007)

i got a clone of sour deisel from a clone grower in my area last spring.  the plant was not doing as well as my other clones, so i gave it to a friend at a lower elevation than me.  it took awhile but it came back, it did not grow half the size even than the northern lights i gave him.  Then a couple of mean people came in one night and tore into his crop, and they took the main top off the diesel.  the stem was broke on one bud and he sent it home with me.  the trichs were almost all cloudy but it should have grown for a couple more weeks.  I was really looking forward to a bud from that plant.  It is dry now and curing, i tasted some before i put it in the jar, kind of odd taste, very different than the plants i grew this year.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

your friend shouldnt have broke rule #1 'TELL NO-ONE' then them mean people wouldnt have known there was 'skunk for the taking', plus, if they do this to him, will they come to you next, do they know you grow. better straighten things out with these 'mean' people ( id call them assholes myself), and put them in there place.


----------

